# MOI ! x



## Guest (Apr 14, 2005)

hey been reading this board for a while now n thot it was time to introduce myself n say hello. been going to the gym for 8 months now.

r u lot planning on adding a female section???


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

hi, welcome to a wicked site, good to have a new member. As for the female forum, i think sum1 mentioned the idea a while ago, aint heard owt since, steves the man to answer that. :wink: kev


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

welcome to the board biatch 

good to have a female here.

we did used to have a female section, but no one ever used it :lol:

feel free to stick about and contribute to the discussions though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

welcome nice to have a female in our presents


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

welcome


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

welcome


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

thanx for the welcome guys, like i say ive been going to the gym for a few months now. started going to loose some bodyfat and improve my general fitness. kinda gettin hooked tho, lol. ive just changed my routine and my diet and im lookin to join a new gym in August as i dont feel i will achieve my new goals at my present one. been reading up on a lot, im just learning at the mo so hope u lot wont laugh if i seem to ask stoopid questions.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

hello and welcome 

Sam


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

dont worry about asking stupid question i do that everyday :lol:


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Welcome to the board biatch, who knows you maybe the one that sparks off, a return of the elusive female section. Enjoy the forums.

Dave.


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Biatch,

Nice user name...it's what I call my training partner! : )

Don't sweat about asking 'stupid' questions, you won't get flamed here!

As the rest of guys have said it's good to have a lady on the board.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

> as i dont feel i will achieve my new goals at my present one


whats the one you train at then, like fitness first or something??

post them questions away


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

the gym im at the now is an independant one, would be ok if it wasnt for "the old dears", "the o no ive got a hair out of place/i cant sweat or my make-up will run","i take longer between sets than i do working them" types. AAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH it's so fuggin frustratin, lol. but hey im gettin there slowly but surely. ive been to look at a few other gyms n theres a couple i think i'll like so im gonnae see if i can get a weeks trial at them over the summer hols.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

hi nice to have you on board, am new myself to this place and like urself had bn readin for a while. u'll find class topics and fast responses from these guys, they know their stuff!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

welcome


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

Aww fankoo for the welcome, i feel at home now, lol.


----------

